# Tiny white worms



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi guys

After some water quality problems i noticed that the glass has tens maybe hundreds of tiny white worms. Hopefully after adding a Rainbow fluidised bed filter water quality will improve over the next month. Anyway, i'm keeping up with water changes and have halved the feeding. What more can i do ? Will they just dissappear as quickly as they came ? Any help appreciated.
Ta.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The white worms are called planeria. keep doing water changes and watch your feeding, and make sure you clean up any scraps of food they leave behind. Also you might wanna add a little salt but this might not be necessary.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Due to food leftovers...some clean feeders will "eat" the problem or they will eventually dissapear with gravel vacuum and water changes...







!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Keep up with water changes and dpnt leave food in your tank for a long time, they will leave.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## a_plus1234 (Jul 26, 2003)

When I have a planaria problem, I add a lot of healthy small feeders. They eat em all up.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Keep us updated...


----------

